# Uber support is AWFUL



## Stephls88 (Mar 17, 2020)

8 days ago I went to the ER with all the symptoms. They tested me and ordered me to self quarantine. I even have documentation of that which I'll attach below. I am still waiting on my results btw. I uploaded my document to Uber and they said I would have money 2 days later. 4 days later I did not. I called them and they said they are giving out a lot of money to a lot of people and there is no estimate anymore. I asked to confirm that I submitted the correct documentation. They said yes. This morning I receive a message saying it doesn't meet the criteria because there is no where it says to quarantine. I literally circled and starred it and said what do you think is missing?! It says it right there. Someone messaged back and said we do not see anything that says you were tested. Please look at this and tell me if I'm stupid?!?! Like what the heck?! I then called support saying due to covid-19 live agents are no longer available 24/7 only Monday through Friday 10am-6pm &#129324;&#129324;&#129324;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

It does not say you have the virus. It says you have been tested and waiting for the results . Uber plays with that .


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Support has all but vanished. I uploaded documents days ago, still says "pending". I chased them up about it and they finally told me they would "expedite things" and that was 2 days ago with still no results.

But I thought Uber only pays you in the event of a confirmed case. Plus you need to have driven a fair bit lately, so that they know what an average payday looks like for you. But of course, they are dragging their feet on that, knowing full well people's earnings will have tanked lately what with less pings.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Hi Stephis88.
Welcome to UP.net.

Yes Uber support is awful, always has been, and getting worse. The Philippines call center is probably under coronavirus lockdown itself.

You should probably delete your name in the attached document for your own privacy. 

You may not meet the criteria for Uber because you have not been asked to personally isolate due to specific risk of coronavirus transmission. Also, the form you provided was not signed.

Good luck. Hope you don't have corona and will feel better soon. 

Uber criteria:
"You are diagnosed with COVID-19;
You are placed in an individual quarantine by a public health authority;
You are personally asked by a public health authority or licensed medical provider to self-isolate due to your risk of spreading COVID-19 or;
Your account is restricted by Uber as a result of information provided by a public health authority that you have been diagnosed or have been exposed to someone diagnosed with COVID-19.

In order for Uber to confirm your eligibility, you will need to submit either:
Documentation from a licensed medical provider or public health authority with a diagnosis of COVID-19; 
orAn order by a licensed medical provider or public health authority requiring you to self-isolate due to your risk of spreading COVID-19. The documentation must specifically reference your risk of spreading COVID-19 as the reason for self-isolation. "


----------



## Stephls88 (Mar 17, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> It does not say you have the virus. It says you have been tested and waiting for the results . Uber plays with that .


Which is so ridiculous. Here's a screenshot of their criteria.



UbaBrah said:


> Support has all but vanished. I uploaded documents days ago, still says "pending". I chased them up about it and they finally told me they would "expedite things" and that was 2 days ago with still no results.
> 
> But I thought Uber only pays you in the event of a confirmed case. Plus you need to have driven a fair bit lately, so that they know what an average payday looks like for you. But of course, they are dragging their feet on that, knowing full well people's earnings will have tanked lately what with less pings.


I drove 6 days a week for 2.5 years before that. No their criteria even says asked to self quarantine. Here's a pic of it



TemptingFate said:


> Hi Stephis88.
> Welcome to UP.net.
> 
> Yes Uber support is awful, always has been, and getting worse. The Philippines call center is probably under coronavirus lockdown itself.
> ...


That is literally what the hospital gave me. No ER doctor here in FL is personally signing that. They are too swamped and busy to bother with that.They just give that. I told the doctor exactly what I needed and he said that's what hospitals in FL are giving out


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It looks like all that needs to be added is the reason they put you in quarantine. Which is, possible Coronavirus and you're at High risk of spreading it to others. Just know whatever you submit is going to be wrong. They're being advised I'm sure to deny every claim possible. They definitely did not anticipate this many people being affected and it's going to be hitting their pockets big time. Not to mention the loss of revenue from rides being down. I can almost guarantee on April 2nd or April 6th when they re evaluate their financial assistance, it will be taken away or only offered to those with a diagnosis.


----------



## Stephls88 (Mar 17, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> It looks like all that needs to be added is the reason they put you in quarantine. Which is, possible Coronavirus and you're at High risk of spreading it to others. Just know whatever you submit is going to be wrong. They're being advised I'm sure to deny every claim possible. They definitely did not anticipate this many people being affected and it's going to be hitting their pockets big time. Not to mention the loss of revenue from rides being down. I can almost guarantee on April 2nd or April 6th when they re evaluate their financial assistance, it will be taken away or only offered to those with a diagnosis.


Yeah it says on the paper pending covid-19 testing. So they know it's because I was tested. I haven't heard of anyone actually receiving any money for financial assistance. So they are probably not paying it out


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This is typical of Uber/Lyft. They make bombastic claims, but, it is all virtual mouth and no actual money.

"Move along, folks, nothing to see here..............................."

...........and Original Poster, welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## Stephls88 (Mar 17, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is typical of Uber/Lyft. They make bombastic claims, but, it is all virtual mouth and no actual money.
> 
> "Move along, folks, nothing to see here..............................."
> 
> ...........and Original Poster, welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


I keep seeing reports of this everywhere. On their Facebook page there are dozens of people saying the same. They show their documentation but no one has actually been paid the assistance


----------



## Gmacsmiles (Jan 16, 2016)

Uber Support is the worst I’ve experienced with any company


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stephls88 said:


> They show their documentation but no one has actually been paid the assistance


Uber LIE????!??!!?!?!?!?????? *PERISH* the thought! [*wipes brow].



Gmacsmiles said:


> Uber Support is the worst I've experienced with any company


.....this is why I always put "support" in quotes when referring to F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft*.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

First, I hope you recover quickly.
By now, you have figured out that their financial assistance claim was purely for PR. 
They have ZERO intention of giving money to non-employee drivers, and they are under no legal obligation to do so.
Since they don't believe that you have or may have Coronavirus, you should just continue driving. No rider will be able to complain to Uber about you since Uber has already stated by not approving your claim that they don't believe you are infected.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Based on what you have requested, you should read other thread here about driver's who successfully got claims processed. And then they got permanently deactivated.

I am not insulting you, I am merely going to state that it is naive to think that a company with a track record of lying, deceit, and fraud towards it's driver's would actually want to pay out on this program considering the financial risk. They cannot afford it, and never intended to do good by it from day one..


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Yeah, you clearly qualify.

Have you ever noticed how some companies in their advertisements mention that they have “US based” support?

Apparently there’s a slight difference in the quality of customer support when it’s overseas-based rather than US-based.

Perhaps you’re noticing that slight difference.


----------



## Stephls88 (Mar 17, 2020)

Illini said:


> First, I hope you recover quickly.
> By now, you have figured out that their financial assistance claim was purely for PR.
> They have ZERO intention of giving money to non-employee drivers, and they are under no legal obligation to do so.
> Since they don't believe that you have or may have Coronavirus, you should just continue driving. No rider will be able to complain to Uber about you since Uber has already stated by not approving your claim that they don't believe you are infected.


I can't drive they temporarily deactivated me for the medical reason. They did that immediately



ANT 7 said:


> Based on what you have requested, you should read other thread here about driver's who successfully got claims processed. And then they got permanently deactivated.
> 
> I am not insulting you, I am merely going to state that it is naive to think that a company with a track record of lying, deceit, and fraud towards it's driver's would actually want to pay out on this program considering the financial risk. They cannot afford it, and never intended to do good by it from day one..


I'm beginning to realize that with dozens and dozens of comments I've seen on their Facebook as well


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Stephls88 said:


> I can't drive they temporarily deactivated me for the medical reason. They did that immediately


If they deactivated you due to quarantine recommendation then they sure as hell should pay you the promised support.


----------



## Stephls88 (Mar 17, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> If they deactivated you due to quarantine recommendation then they sure as hell should pay you the promised support.


Yeah no kidding. That's why I keep pushing it with them. There's another guy who posted similar and they didn't reactivate him. They say it's a 14 day hold and the guy sent proof that a doctor released him from quarantine and they didn't. He's on day 21


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

ahahahahahahaha you were stupid enough to tell Rohit that you have the Chinese virus??? You deserve to be deactivated!!!!


----------



## Stephls88 (Mar 17, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> ahahahahahahaha you were stupid enough to tell Rohit that you have the Chinese virus??? You deserve to be deactivated!!!!


No where did I say I had it. Being tested. And don't be an a**hole.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Stephls88 said:


> 8 days ago I went to the ER with all the symptoms. They tested me and ordered me to self quarantine. I even have documentation of that which I'll attach below. I am still waiting on my results btw. I uploaded my document to Uber and they said I would have money 2 days later. 4 days later I did not. I called them and they said they are giving out a lot of money to a lot of people and there is no estimate anymore. I asked to confirm that I submitted the correct documentation. They said yes. This morning I receive a message saying it doesn't meet the criteria because there is no where it says to quarantine. I literally circled and starred it and said what do you think is missing?! It says it right there. Someone messaged back and said we do not see anything that says you were tested. Please look at this and tell me if I'm stupid?!?! Like what the heck?! I then called support saying due to covid-19 live agents are no longer available 24/7 only Monday through Friday 10am-6pm &#129324;&#129324;&#129324;
> View attachment 439277


Well. They aren't working at call centers right now either. That's too many people. You'll have to wait . They will get to it. I'm sure the people they're dealing with is insane


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I'm sure the people they're dealing with *are* insane


FIFY :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## fast driver (Sep 20, 2019)

Didn't Uber also promise hand sanitizer for drivers? Don't expect anything, they are nothing but a bunch of crooks


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Uber support is dogshit


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Uber support is dogshit


That's the nicest compliment they're ever received. Uber Support must be good to you.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Wait what?
Uber support is awful?
I've found them to be quite delightful and steadfast in their resolve to effectively fix all of my issues in a timely manner.

I also enjoy drinking bleach, a series of wasp stings to my retina, school bus explosions and watching handicapped people struggle with steps.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stephls88 said:


> Uber support is AWFUL


Other redundant news:
_The sun rose today._


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is typical of Uber/Lyft. They make bombastic claims, but, it is all virtual mouth and no actual money.
> 
> "Move along, folks, nothing to see here..............................."
> 
> ...........and Original Poster, welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


Yep. Two of worst run companies in our nation. Sorry too hear about your runaround bud. Good luck an welcome to the site were REAL OP's go. &#128518;


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> But of course, they are dragging their feet on that, knowing full well people's earnings will have tanked lately what with less pings.


This.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stephls88 said:


> Yeah it says on the paper pending covid-19 testing. So they know it's because I was tested. I haven't heard of anyone actually receiving any money for financial assistance. So they are probably not paying it out


Right but per your screenshot, it specifically states you must provide documentation stating you either have Coronavirus or documentation showing you were ordered to self quarantine BECAUSE YOU ARE SUSPECTED TO HAVE COVID 19










His notes State you are to quarantine until the results come back or 14 days. His notes need to state you are in quarantine until the results come back or 14 days because they suspect you have coronavirus. Nowhere on the Note does it even give any indication they are concerned you may have it. The best way for you to handle this is to get everything in writing word for word as Uber wants. They're two requirements are in writing you have the virus or you suspected to have it and your note does not state either one.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Uber support is so unbelievably laughably bad. I never let them finish a sentence. 

"Is there anything else you would like addressed other than this"?

How bout one thing at a time you ****ing illiterate imbecile. And unattach your mouth from my anus. 

They read from a script and are absolute garbage, unknowledgable, stupid, no common sense, barely speak english, no analytical skills, no sense of pride, no self awareness, and a low iq. Every single one of those miserable primates.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

If you really have the big bad beer bug, a few $$$ from Uber is the least of your worries.

The vast majority of folks, including skilled union tradesmen, work without paid sick leave. Quit whining.

Get well soon.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Quit whining. Get well soon.


The complaint is that F*ub*a*r* stated that it would come across with the money and is not keeping its promise. Bad faith is part of Uber's stock-in-trade. Lyft is no better. They call it "Gr*yft*" for a reason.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Stephls88 said:


> 8 days ago I went to the ER with all the symptoms. They tested me and ordered me to self quarantine. I even have documentation of that which I'll attach below. I am still waiting on my results btw. I uploaded my document to Uber and they said I would have money 2 days later. 4 days later I did not. I called them and they said they are giving out a lot of money to a lot of people and there is no estimate anymore. I asked to confirm that I submitted the correct documentation. They said yes. This morning I receive a message saying it doesn't meet the criteria because there is no where it says to quarantine. I literally circled and starred it and said what do you think is missing?! It says it right there. Someone messaged back and said we do not see anything that says you were tested. Please look at this and tell me if I'm stupid?!?! Like what the heck?! I then called support saying due to covid-19 live agents are no longer available 24/7 only Monday through Friday 10am-6pm &#129324;&#129324;&#129324;
> View attachment 439277


Well Monday morning is almost here. They will be open at 10AM. I suggest you get in line to be on hold precisely at 10AM.

Hope you feel better..:smiles:


----------



## DrinkSoda (Apr 4, 2015)

Another reason why Uber support is terrible.

My drivers license expires tomorrow. All of the DMVs in my state are closed until further notice. When word got out that state offices were closing I called Uber and let them know of my situation. Essentially they told me to follow up and keep them updated. DMVs closing due to a pandemic and not being able to renew my DL is something I can’t control.

I can’t even email Uber support through the app or on a computer. I don’t trust talking to somebody on the phone and they claim they’ll note my case in my account.

Gonna be one less ant on April 1. No joke. But at the same time I’ve done Uber long enough.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Is is Covid? Corona? Chinese Wuhan?

Why does it keep changing names??


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

DrinkSoda said:


> Another reason why Uber support is terrible.
> 
> My drivers license expires tomorrow. All of the DMVs in my state are closed until further notice. When word got out that state offices were closing I called Uber and let them know of my situation. Essentially they told me to follow up and keep them updated. DMVs closing due to a pandemic and not being able to renew my DL is something I can't control.
> 
> ...


Why did you wait so long? I renew my license at least 1 month prior .


----------



## DrinkSoda (Apr 4, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why did you wait so long? I renew my license at least 1 month prior .


I didn't wait. DMVs were already closed


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

DrinkSoda said:


> Another reason why Uber support is terrible.
> 
> My drivers license expires tomorrow. All of the DMVs in my state are closed until further notice. When word got out that state offices were closing I called Uber and let them know of my situation. Essentially they told me to follow up and keep them updated. DMVs closing due to a pandemic and not being able to renew my DL is something I can't control.
> 
> ...


Same boat. All of the platforms I drive for have no clue and are not recognizing the fact the state has extended all expirations dates by 3 months. Lyft sent an email stating they are aware of the problem and to "check with my local dmv for instructions". LOL. There aren't any other than to state that the expirations dates have been extended.

Uber as expected is complete clueless. NO emails or responses. Phone support not working.

Amazon through a US based professional call center has bumped it up to the next level, however they aren't much better at this point. Thank God I don't need this income. I probably wouldn't be driving anyway. Amazon however is a different subject. For the most part social distancing can be accomplished.


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

DrinkSoda said:


> Another reason why Uber support is terrible.
> 
> My drivers license expires tomorrow. All of the DMVs in my state are closed until further notice. When word got out that state offices were closing I called Uber and let them know of my situation. Essentially they told me to follow up and keep them updated. DMVs closing due to a pandemic and not being able to renew my DL is something I can't control.
> 
> ...


Try renewing on line.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Uber as expected is complete clueless. NO emails or responses. Phone support not working.


https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...island-57-million-people-200316161225532.html


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Reef64 said:


> Try renewing on line.


Most DMVs allow some online document updates, namely registrations. DLs are in person transactions.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

DrinkSoda said:


> I didn't wait. DMVs were already closed


 When did they close? Sorry for asking .


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Most DMVs allow some online document updates, namely registrations. DLs are in person transactions.


 In Illinois we can do DL's on line too


----------



## DrinkSoda (Apr 4, 2015)

Reef64 said:


> Try renewing on line.


Vehicle registration can be done online

Drivers License have to go to the DMV



The queen &#128120; said:


> When did they close? Sorry for asking .


End of the first week of March. So I could've gone in...but was returning home after my regular job travel ended all travel.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Right but per your screenshot, it specifically states you must provide documentation stating you either have Coronavirus or documentation showing you were ordered to self quarantine BECAUSE YOU ARE SUSPECTED TO HAVE COVID 19
> 
> View attachment 439650
> 
> ...


Hate to say I agree. You should call your doctor and have them send a Picture or PDF scan with more details and *SIGNED* with the doctors *MEDICAL LICENSE NUMBER*. Stating *MANDATORY QUARANTINE*.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

XLnoGas said:


> Hate to say I agree. You should call your doctor and have them send a Picture or PDF scan with more details and *SIGNED* with the doctors *MEDICAL LICENSE NUMBER*. Stating *MANDATORY QUARANTINE*.


Hey now, what EXACTLY do you mean you hate to agree? Are you saying you hate to agree with me? or with my comment? LOL


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Hate to agree in the way, if true, he has to do some more work for his payout.


Daisey77 said:


> Hey now, what EXACTLY do you mean you hate to agree? Are you saying you hate to agree with me? or with my comment? LOL


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Stephls88 said:


> I can't drive they temporarily deactivated me for the medical reason. They did that immediately
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to realize that with dozens and dozens of comments I've seen on their Facebook as well


Try posting on their twitter account and Dara account as well multiple times x day. They don't like to have this kind of complains. Maybe everyone who still wait for the money should do it . More people complain the better are the chances. Good luck


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Try posting on their twitter account and Dara account as well multiple times x day. They don't like to have this kind of complains. Maybe everyone who still wait for the money should do it . More people complain the better are the chances. Good luck


Are you kidding me? These are the drivers who are too scared to opt out of arbitration. They won't go to Twitter or Facebook LOL however @The queen &#128120; advice applies the same in regards to opting out of arbitration. The more people who do it, the more pull we have


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Are you kidding me? These are the drivers who are too scared to opt out of arbitration. They won't go to Twitter or Facebook LOL however @The queen &#128120; advice applies the same in regards to opting out of arbitration. The more people who do it, the more pull we have


If every driver would post complains on their twitter account and Dara account about what is going on, believe me something will change. People need to know how Uber and Lyft lie to us drivers. I created a fake account for twitter and I am posting all the time.


----------



## Stephls88 (Mar 17, 2020)

They wou


Daisey77 said:


> Right but per your screenshot, it specifically states you must provide documentation stating you either have Coronavirus or documentation showing you were ordered to self quarantine BECAUSE YOU ARE SUSPECTED TO HAVE COVID 19
> 
> View attachment 439650
> 
> ...


They wouldn't have tested me for it if they didn't think I had it....so that is not correct. It states I was tested



Karen Stein said:


> If you really have the big bad beer bug, a few $$$ from Uber is the least of your worries.
> 
> The vast majority of folks, including skilled union tradesmen, work without paid sick leave. Quit whining.
> 
> Get well soon.


Well aware. I am a small business owner. So I know what everything you are assuming I don't. So step off.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stephls88 said:


> They wou
> 
> They wouldn't have tested me for it if they didn't think I had it....so that is not correct. It states I was tested


Right you were tested. Per Ubers policy they sent you, it specifically says the written documentation must show you've either been diagnosed with Coronavirus OR you are ordered to self quarantine BECAUSE YOU ARE SUSPECTED TO HAVE COVID-19. Those are your only two options. Your order says the quarantine. They need to add to that the words in bold letters up above. Your documentation must say you were ordered a quarantine because they suspect you have it. It has to state that. after dealing with Uber for 5 years, I know how they operate. That's going to be your only shot. Or don't get paid. I don't care either way. I don't know why people always think they're going to be the exception to Uber's treatment


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is typical of Uber/Lyft. They make bombastic claims, but, it is all virtual mouth and no actual money.
> 
> "Move along, folks, nothing to see here..............................."
> 
> ...........and Original Poster, welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Hi, OP. I wish you a rapid recovery. In fact, you don't want to be eligible for the compensation. Health is priceless! 

To be on the positive side, it may be a game of words, hopefully.

OP, you are now waiting for the laboratory results if I understand you correctly. In other words, you have NOT been tested positive yet. In addition, the word quarantine was spelled as "quarentine" in your release note. At this point, there is not much that you can do before the test results become available. In theory, your condition does not fall into their definitions of "affected drivers". 

To be realistic, however....

Do you think Uber has ever had the intention to support its drivers at all? Why do you think Dara has urged for support from the government? Had Uber had such resources, they would have performed better financially instead of claiming loss every year after taking 50%+ of all fares. There is no end to greed, which is the root of all lies and deception since their establishment.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Stephls88 said:


> 8 days ago I went to the ER with all the symptoms. They tested me and ordered me to self quarantine. I even have documentation of that which I'll attach below. I am still waiting on my results btw. I uploaded my document to Uber and they said I would have money 2 days later. 4 days later I did not. I called them and they said they are giving out a lot of money to a lot of people and there is no estimate anymore. I asked to confirm that I submitted the correct documentation. They said yes. This morning I receive a message saying it doesn't meet the criteria because there is no where it says to quarantine. I literally circled and starred it and said what do you think is missing?! It says it right there. Someone messaged back and said we do not see anything that says you were tested. Please look at this and tell me if I'm stupid?!?! Like what the heck?! I then called support saying due to covid-19 live agents are no longer available 24/7 only Monday through Friday 10am-6pm &#129324;&#129324;&#129324;
> View attachment 439277


Looks clear to me!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is is Covid? Corona? Chinese Wuhan?
> 
> Why does it keep changing names??


Coronavirus is not new, first documented in 1966. COVID-19 stands for Coronavirus Disease (of) 2019


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Stephls88 said:


> 8 days ago I went to the ER with all the symptoms. They tested me and ordered me to self quarantine. I even have documentation of that which I'll attach below. I am still waiting on my results btw. I uploaded my document to Uber and they said I would have money 2 days later. 4 days later I did not. I called them and they said they are giving out a lot of money to a lot of people and there is no estimate anymore. I asked to confirm that I submitted the correct documentation. They said yes. This morning I receive a message saying it doesn't meet the criteria because there is no where it says to quarantine. I literally circled and starred it and said what do you think is missing?! It says it right there. Someone messaged back and said we do not see anything that says you were tested. Please look at this and tell me if I'm stupid?!?! Like what the heck?! I then called support saying due to covid-19 live agents are no longer available 24/7 only Monday through Friday 10am-6pm &#129324;&#129324;&#129324;
> View attachment 439277


Uber support has always sucked...and probably always will. When you call/write them, you will need to embellish & exaggerate everything, to balance out & mitigate their exaggerated apathy & complacency (it was that way well before corona virus). I mean, many drivers struggle to get cleaning fees for vomit or the $15 returned item fee. So getting a corona payday will be exponentially harder.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

"Uber Support is awful" 😴
Tell us something new please!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Reef64 said:


> In Illinois we can do DL's on line too


What about Real ID?


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

They probably indicated they would pay the infected drivers, in an attempt to get them to file a claim, so they would know the drivers who should not be driving. If Uber didn’t make the offer, more sick drivers would be driving, and possibly contaminating riders.


----------



## Stephls88 (Mar 17, 2020)

Follow up! I finally got paid. I used logic with them. I said “I submitted my documents and within 5 min you put my account on hold for 2 weeks. You cannot have it both ways if you put my account on hold you believe I should be quarantined, yet you aren’t paying. Either reactivate me immediately if you think a doctor didn’t quarantine me or pay me. If you don’t I’ll take this to the media with the names and stories of people who also have not gotten paid that are in quarantine” so if anyone else is in the same boat tell them that.


----------



## DrinkSoda (Apr 4, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> What about Real ID?


https://www.dhs.gov/news/2020/03/26...d-wolf-statement-real-id-enforcement-deadline


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Most DMVs allow some online document updates, namely registrations. DLs are in person transactions.


My DL expires in April, but I have a "camera card". It is proof that I did the renewal. I just have to take the camera card to the DMV to get my new picture taken. Not driving any longer, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Stef890 (Jan 10, 2019)

Stephls88 said:


> 8 days ago I went to the ER with all the symptoms. They tested me and ordered me to self quarantine. I even have documentation of that which I'll attach below. I am still waiting on my results btw. I uploaded my document to Uber and they said I would have money 2 days later. 4 days later I did not. I called them and they said they are giving out a lot of money to a lot of people and there is no estimate anymore. I asked to confirm that I submitted the correct documentation. They said yes. This morning I receive a message saying it doesn't meet the criteria because there is no where it says to quarantine. I literally circled and starred it and said what do you think is missing?! It says it right there. Someone messaged back and said we do not see anything that says you were tested. Please look at this and tell me if I'm stupid?!?! Like what the heck?! I then called support saying due to covid-19 live agents are no longer available 24/7 only Monday through Friday 10am-6pm &#129324;&#129324;&#129324;
> View attachment 439277


Call 311 tell them u want to speak to a doctor about corona virus. Tell the doctor u had the symptoms, and ask him for a letter for Uber. He will give u a website to print out the letter. Send it to Uber and they will send you the money. That's what I did. It took me 5 days going back and forth with Uber. On the 6th day they deposit $700 on my uber app, I hope this helps


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> ahahahahahahaha you were stupid enough to tell Rohit that you have the Chinese virus??? You deserve to be deactivated!!!!


Sorry to have to tell you this, but you sound v-e-r-r-r-y sick to me!


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Keep foolishly hitting that accept button. Dara and Logan appreciate your service. Enjoy


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Stephls88 said:


> Follow up! I finally got paid. I used logic with them. I said "I submitted my documents and within 5 min you put my account on hold for 2 weeks. You cannot have it both ways if you put my account on hold you believe I should be quarantined, yet you aren't paying. Either reactivate me immediately if you think a doctor didn't quarantine me or pay me. If you don't I'll take this to the media with the names and stories of people who also have not gotten paid that are in quarantine" so if anyone else is in the same boat tell them that.


You are to be commended. This is only the third time in Uber's history that logic has worked.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> You are to be commended. This is only the third time in Uber's history that logic has worked.


----------



## Charles Cupoli (Mar 17, 2020)

Stephls88 said:


> 8 days ago I went to the ER with all the symptoms. They tested me and ordered me to self quarantine. I even have documentation of that which I'll attach below. I am still waiting on my results btw. I uploaded my document to Uber and they said I would have money 2 days later. 4 days later I did not. I called them and they said they are giving out a lot of money to a lot of people and there is no estimate anymore. I asked to confirm that I submitted the correct documentation. They said yes. This morning I receive a message saying it doesn't meet the criteria because there is no where it says to quarantine. I literally circled and starred it and said what do you think is missing?! It says it right there. Someone messaged back and said we do not see anything that says you were tested. Please look at this and tell me if I'm stupid?!?! Like what the heck?! I then called support saying due to covid-19 live agents are no longer available 24/7 only Monday through Friday 10am-6pm &#129324;&#129324;&#129324;
> View attachment 439277


I too have had lousy support. My Uber Eats account was deactivated because they said I had excessive non deliveries. The truth is I have never failed to deliver a meal. Not even one. I ask what is it based on but no one will answer. All I get is the decision is final. How can one have a perfect 5 star rating with no complaints and have this happen. I am so angry I don't know what to do. No one listen to me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> It does not say you have the virus. It says you have been tested and waiting for the results . Uber plays with that .


Actually, it doesn't say that a test was done. It's says that results are pending. Results can be pending without the test being done.

If the admissions office says your application is on hold pending the results of your SAT test, that doesn't mean you've actually taken the SAT test.

That said, I've only talked to Uber support once, and that experience was not awful, but it was frustrating.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

scrUBER only cares about screwing its drivers over. you should know this by now.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Stephls88 said:


> Follow up! I finally got paid. I used logic with them. I said "I submitted my documents and within 5 min you put my account on hold for 2 weeks. You cannot have it both ways if you put my account on hold you believe I should be quarantined, yet you aren't paying. Either reactivate me immediately if you think a doctor didn't quarantine me or pay me. If you don't I'll take this to the media with the names and stories of people who also have not gotten paid that are in quarantine" so if anyone else is in the same boat tell them that.


Where did you submit your quarantine order document to? I was told by Uber support that they would let me know how to submit mine, but they've just been blsnkingmme for days and won't tell me how to upload it.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Stephls88 said:


> 8 days ago I went to the ER with all the symptoms. They tested me and ordered me to self quarantine. I even have documentation of that which I'll attach below. I am still waiting on my results btw. I uploaded my document to Uber and they said I would have money 2 days later. 4 days later I did not. I called them and they said they are giving out a lot of money to a lot of people and there is no estimate anymore. I asked to confirm that I submitted the correct documentation. They said yes. This morning I receive a message saying it doesn't meet the criteria because there is no where it says to quarantine. I literally circled and starred it and said what do you think is missing?! It says it right there. Someone messaged back and said we do not see anything that says you were tested. Please look at this and tell me if I'm stupid?!?! Like what the heck?! I then called support saying due to covid-19 live agents are no longer available 24/7 only Monday through Friday 10am-6pm &#129324;&#129324;&#129324;
> View attachment 439277


Dude, both U/L left their drivers to rot. Clear reminder not to go the extra mile to please any pax.


----------



## Stephls88 (Mar 17, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Where did you submit your quarantine order document to? I was told by Uber support that they would let me know how to submit mine, but they've just been blsnkingmme for days and won't tell me how to upload it.


They have to email a link to you. Nowhere on the website unfortunately


----------

